# Minor neighborhood issue



## Endo (Mar 29, 2009)

I live in a nice neighborhood on a dead end narrow street where everyone takes some pride in their homes and keeps them nice. A guy that lives on the main street we are off of constantly parks all of his cars and trucks on my street because his driveway is full of ice cream truck junkers. I can almost deal with that but here is the problem. He has an old 80's plow truck that is rusted to peices, flat tires, and the bed is full of trash and old transmission. It has not moved in over a year. It leaks all over the place and you have to be aware driving down my street because its a dead end and its narrow and the 8ft plow is still attached. Some of the neighbors have politely asked him and he politely refuses to move it saying its a public street. There has never been a confrontation and I don't want one but what are my options? The truck is legally registered by the way.
Thanks


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm tired, but I think you're looking for something along these lines: 

Chapter 90: Section 19K Between May 15 and October 15 of each year, any vehicle with a gross weight of less than 26,000 pounds which is equipped with a plow shall be required to have removed the plow and hitching mechanism used with the plow. Vehicles equipped with an apparatus that allows the hitching mechanism to be folded flat leaving no protruding surfaces, shall only be required to have the plow itself removed; if the hitching mechanism is in the folded flat position while the vehicle is in operation. If snowfall occurs before October 25 or after May 15 vehicles subject to this act may be re-equipped with the plow and any apparatus necessary for clearing snow. Vehicles shall be required to abide by this section within 72 hours of the conclusion of snowfall. 
Any individual found operating a motor vehicle in violation of this section shall be issued a warning for the first offense, shall be fined $250 for the second offense and $500 and revocation of the vehicle’s registration for the third offense.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Most towns allow only one unregistered vehicle on the property. In Framingham failing to comply results in some heavy fines. Check your town bylaws like Wolfman said, I believe you will be surprised by how many bylaws this guy may be violating.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

263FPD said:


> Most towns allow only one unregistered vehicle on the property. In Framingham failing to comply results in some heavy fines. Check your town bylaws like Wolfman said, I believe you will be surprised by how many bylaws this guy may be violating.


Yes what he said! Many towns limit the unregistered vehicles and some also have overnight parking bans for public streets.

Also a lot of cities and towns have adopted new bylaws that deal with unsightly properties to handle abandoned foreclosed homes.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

MGL. 90-22C states:

Chapter 90: Section 22C. Abandoned motor vehicles; removal and disposal

Section 22C. If the superintendent of streets or other officer having charge of the public ways in a city or town reasonably deems that any motor vehicle apparently abandoned by its owner and standing for more than seventy-two hours upon a public or private way therein or on any property therein without the permission of the owner or lessee of said property or if a captain or lieutenant of the state police reasonably deems that any motor vehicle apparently abandoned by its owner and standing for more than seventy-two hours upon any property under their respective jurisdictions, is worth less than the cost of removal and storage and expenses incident to disposition pursuant to sections seven to eleven, inclusive, of chapter one hundred and thirty-five, sections eighty-nine to ninety-four, inclusive, of chapter ninety-two, or sections forty-five to forty-eight, inclusive, of chapter twenty-two C, he may, without incurring liability on his part or on the part of the city, town or the commonwealth, take possession of such motor vehicle and dispose thereof as refuse. Any such superintendent or other officer of a city or town may, likewise, without liability, take possession of any such motor vehicle deemed worth more than the cost and expense as aforesaid, and deliver the same to the officer or member of the police department of the city or town, designated by the rules of said department as custodian of lost property, wherein said motor vehicle was found, who may dispose thereof pursuant to said sections seven to eleven, inclusive. Any such officer of said state police may, likewise, without liability, take possession of any such motor vehicle deemed worth more than the cost and expenses as aforesaid, and dispose thereof pursuant to said sections eighty-nine to ninety-four, inclusive, or said sections forty-five to forty-eight, inclusive.

I took the liberty of highlighting the applicable passage. Any vehicle left on a city street for more than 72 hours can be towed. We do this nearly weekly. Sounds like you have a pretty good argument for getting this shitbox towed in three days, especially if the tires are flat. Only catch is, we have to put a notice on the windshield and give them an opportunity to get it moved.


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

Would Chapter 90 section 19k apply where the vehicle is parked on the street? 

Seems like Ch90 S22C would be the one you would need.


----------



## Endo (Mar 29, 2009)

I called my local PD today and they told me as long as its registered they can't do anything about it no matter how long it sits there. I might pay them a visit with a printed copy of the law.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Endo said:


> I called my local PD today and they told me as long as its registered they can't do anything about it no matter how long it sits there. I might pay them a visit with a printed copy of the law.


Make sure to highlite all the elements that he has violated.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Endo said:


> I called my local PD today and they told me as long as its registered they can't do anything about it no matter how long it sits there. I might pay them a visit with a printed copy of the law.


Wrong! Make sure to call your FD too, see if they can fit a piece of fire apparatus past that chunk of shit and get to the other houses on the street. If they can't, that's a safety hazard and the PD supervisor can order the violator towed. Again, we do this on a semi-regular basis.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

The guy with the shitbox sounds like a hard ass. So whats the plan when he gets wind that the vehicle needs to be moved once every 72 hours, and backs it up or pushes it ten feet, and then moves it back? If he's intent on keeping it there, he'll find a way.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

A letter to your selectmen and a few photographs may help too


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Too bad that you couldn't call one of those junk yards that pays you a hundred bucks for unwanted cars....


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

...cash for clunkers! ;-)


----------



## Endo (Mar 29, 2009)

Update:

OK so I placed another call to my local PD about 3 weeks ago. The officer I spoke to interrupted me to ask if it was registered. When I said yes he told me there was nothing he could do. I went on to politely inform him that according to the MGL (I quoted the section but I forget it now) it was considered abandoned after 3 days on a public road wether its registered or not. Then I mentioned that it is also unlawful to have a plow attached between May and October. He said they would send someone out to look at it. They did and its been 3 weeks and its still there without even a ticket. I really do not want trouble I just want the guy to put it in his own driveway and park a car he drives on the street. I don't think I'm being unreasonable. 

I am also starting to think that he either knows someone or the officer I spoke to accidentally told him who complained because now he gives me and my wife dirty looks when ever we come down the street......Now what?


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Did you try the fire department?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Do you live on a private way? Also, have your dog (if you have one) take his shits in the truck's bed.


----------



## Endo (Mar 29, 2009)

Eagle13 said:


> Did you try the fire department?


No, I will try that next.

My problem is that the truck should not be there and even though I am handling it correctly and I am well within my rights to do what I am doing I still get the feeling that if I push it much further I will end up on the short end of the stick somehow. It is beginning to look like I have to just accept it. I'm not the type of person to take matters into my own hands. Aside from putting myself on the wrong side of the law, I have a wife and 2 small kids. I don't need to worry about them when I am not home. He doesn't strike me as that kind of guy at all but most don't. I'm sure the dirty look is all I will ever get but its not worth it to find out. I will give the FD a call and if nothing happens I will drop it at that point.

That sucks. I shouldn't have to accept it........



MSP75 said:


> Do you live on a private way?


Not a private way but a very small and narrow dead end with about 5 houses on it. His is not one of them.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Endo said:


> No, I will try that next.
> 
> My problem is that the truck should not be there and even though I am handling it correctly and I am well within my rights to do what I am doing I still get the feeling that if I push it much further I will end up on the short end of the stick somehow. It is beginning to look like I have to just accept it. I'm not the type of person to take matters into my own hands. Aside from putting myself on the wrong side of the law, I have a wife and 2 small kids. I don't need to worry about them when I am not home. He doesn't strike me as that kind of guy at all but most don't. I'm sure the dirty look is all I will ever get but its not worth it to find out. I will give the FD a call and if nothing happens I will drop it at that point.
> 
> ...


Challenge him to a duel...OR...a friendly game of ro-sham-bo (but here's a hint, you go first!)


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

You have done the right thing but sadly most of the time its something that gets placed well on the back burner. The guy probably has no idea anyone called. Chances are the route man just went by and checked to see if the car was registered. I know I am usually WAY to busy to concern myself with parking issues, (I know that sounds cold but it is what it is). I will go by and run the plate then move on to a domestic or fight or an unwanted party or other of the usual stuff we deal with.

My recommendation is to ask if there is anyone in that Dept that deals with abandoned vehicles. If not ask to speak with a supervisor.

Prepare yourself though, every action has a reaction! Your neighbor may indeed have an in from the dept. and know its YOU who is making an issue about the truck. Just a heads up, good luck.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

fra444 said:


> You have done the right thing but sadly most of the time its something that gets placed well on the back burner. The guy probably has no idea anyone called. Chances are the route man just went by and checked to see if the car was registered. I know I am usually WAY to busy to concern myself with parking issues, (I know that sounds cold but it is what it is). I will go by and run the plate then move on to a domestic or fight or an unwanted party or other of the usual stuff we deal with.
> 
> My recommendation is to ask if there is anyone in that Dept that deals with abandoned vehicles. If not ask to speak with a supervisor.
> 
> Prepare yourself though, every action has a reaction! Your neighbor may indeed have an in from the dept. and know its YOU who is making an issue about the truck. Just a heads up, good luck.


Maybe he can go half with you on that attorney....I know you were looking! A two for one deal maybe.


----------



## Endo (Mar 29, 2009)

fra444 said:


> My recommendation is to ask if there is anyone in that Dept that deals with abandoned vehicles. If not ask to speak with a supervisor.
> 
> Prepare yourself though, every action has a reaction! Your neighbor may indeed have an in from the dept. and know its YOU who is making an issue about the truck. Just a heads up, good luck.


They sent the parking enforcement officer. I understand you being too busy but I can't imagine he's chasing down bank robbers all day. Stuff like this IS his job. Furthermore, I assumed that the local PD was very busy so I sat and waited for 3 weeks for something to be done and nothing happened. If they said "Look, we will get to it but it might be a month" I would be fine with that. I'm not calling this an emergency that needs immediate attention I just want some assistance from the people with the authority to make it right.

You are 100% correct about the action/reaction but I shouldn't have to accept that. There would be less of a chance of a reaction if it were handled promptly.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I LOVE your thinking Eagle!!!

Dude we can get a mouthpiece together and file suite against Jaycee and this plow guy!!!!!!


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

fra444 said:


> I LOVE your thinking Eagle!!!
> 
> Dude we can get a mouthpiece together and file suite against Jaycee and this plow guy!!!!!!


are you STILL fussing about the female forum!?


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Endo said:


> They sent the parking enforcement officer. I understand you being too busy but I can't imagine he's chasing down bank robbers all day. Stuff like this IS his job. Furthermore, I assumed that the local PD was very busy so I sat and waited for 3 weeks for something to be done and nothing happened. If they said "Look, we will get to it but it might be a month" I would be fine with that. I'm not calling this an emergency that needs immediate attention I just want some assistance from the people with the authority to make it right.
> 
> You are 100% correct about the action/reaction but I shouldn't have to accept that. There would be less of a chance of a reaction if it were handled promptly.


The troubles that continue on Lakeview Terrace.
Found your neighbor:


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

rocksy1826 said:


> are you STILL fussing about the female forum!?


 NOTHING HAS BEEN DONE TO RECTIFY THE PROBLEM SO YES!!!!

I would a, "Female FORM!!" to your female forum!!!!


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

fra444 said:


> NOTHING HAS BEEN DONE TO RECTIFY THE PROBLEM SO YES!!!!
> 
> I would a, "Female FORM!!" to your female forum!!!!


grow some moobs and slap a wig on. Maybe we'll let you in.


----------

